# Sprtymama Bike Shop



## Peter_Klim (Oct 7, 2007)

Is SPRTYMAMA BIKE SHOP on ebay reliable? 

I've never even purchased anything from ebay so I'm already kinda skeptical to begin with. But since Bikesdirect has the bike I wanted out of stock, I see SPRTYMAMA BIKE SHOP as an alternative. Couldn't find much about SPRTYMAMA after doing searches and it's 3 AM now  

Any honest replies would be very helpful!


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

Peter_Klim said:


> Any honest replies would be very helpful!


This is the wrong forum for honesty. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

SPRTYMAMA Is fine... I believe the person that runs it is a relative of Mike at BD...

No worries ordering from them


----------



## tennis5 (Mar 12, 2007)

Peter_Klim said:


> Is SPRTYMAMA BIKE SHOP on ebay reliable?
> 
> I've never even purchased anything from ebay so I'm already kinda skeptical to begin with. But since Bikesdirect has the bike I wanted out of stock, I see SPRTYMAMA BIKE SHOP as an alternative. Couldn't find much about SPRTYMAMA after doing searches and it's 3 AM now
> 
> Any honest replies would be very helpful!


Peter, from what I understand, SPRTYMAMA is, I think, the sister-in-law of Mike who owns BD...runs in the family somehow I know. At any rate, her feedback is impressive at 99.9% positive on over 13,000 transactions. I dont know anyone that has purchased road bikes from her, but I have met 2 different guys on mountain bike trails that have purchased from her and both guys said their transaction with her went very smoothly...would imagine you could expect the same treatment. On an Ebay note, I have been purchasing off there since 2001 with not one major problem...I have had a couple of slow shipping issues, but never had a nightmare...someone once told me not to purchase anything from someone with a Seller rating below 97%...I have done that and it seems to work out fine. Hope this helps! Chris


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

Yup, she is fine to order from. Exactly the same as getting it directly from BD.


----------



## bike_guy (Mar 26, 2002)

My wife ordered a cyclocross from her back in August and everything went very smooth.


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

bike_guy, did you get the Fantom Cross Pro or the other one? If so, how did you/she like it? I am seriously considering the Pro version w/Ultegra in the brushed silver. Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## Oversane (Mar 31, 2007)

Lifelover said:


> This is the wrong forum for honesty. :thumbsup:


So, in your opinion, we're all liars. Honestly?


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

Oversane said:


> So, in your opinion, we're all liars. Honestly?



"Me? I’m dishonest, and a dishonest man you can always trust to be dishonest. Honestly. It’s the honest ones you want to watch out for, because you can never predict when they’re going to do something incredibly… stupid."

Capt. Jack Sparrow


----------



## Peter_Klim (Oct 7, 2007)

thanks guys!


----------



## Peter_Klim (Oct 7, 2007)

sorry, trying to delete this post


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

Peter_Klim said:


> Is SPRTYMAMA BIKE SHOP on ebay reliable?
> 
> I've never even purchased anything from ebay so I'm already kinda skeptical to begin with. But since Bikesdirect has the bike I wanted out of stock, I see SPRTYMAMA BIKE SHOP as an alternative. Couldn't find much about SPRTYMAMA after doing searches and it's 3 AM now
> 
> Any honest replies would be very helpful!



i ordered my green mercier fixie from her this summer. fast shipping, packaged properly, bike is as advertised. highly recommended.

ps i am not a shill


----------

